# Merry christmas



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Want say merry Christmas to everyone and happy new year and to your family's. Enjoy Al


----------



## Mike Keester (Sep 25, 2019)

Happy Holidays to you and everyone!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Same to all, Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all my S Scale friends. Hope Santa will be good to all of you.
I have been bad so I might get coal. Guess I could use it in the hoppers.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all and a Happy New Year!


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Merry Christmas and Happy 2020!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Merry Christmas... now to help Ma Ma make a lasagna...


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

Merry Christmas! May Santa bring you the AF you wished for.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Merry Christmas all

Gary


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

Merry Christmas to all of us here. And next week it'll be a Happy New Years to us!


----------



## arkady (May 15, 2013)

I hope everyone has had/is having a wonderful Christmas season. And I wish a Happy New Year to one and all.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Since I missed wishing all a Merry Christmas, (wasn't home for a few days again), I will just say I hope everyone was blessed with a great Christmas day and to all....... 

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!

Kenny


----------

